# Recent question on another fourm.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

How do you hunt deer after the leaves have fell and are all dry and noisy.

I'm interested to see what your answers are since I read so many dumb things on the other site. Like using a garden rake to rake paths thru the woods and one fellow was thinking a leaf blower would work to make paths.
All I will say for now is sit down in the woods and listen?

 Al


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Was that other site for garden and lawn tools?:happy2:

Unless you can find a path absent of leaves, like a small creek or stony ground, then the only other way I know is to get out early find a good spot and wait quietly.

I like to scout out game trails and find what I call major crossroads, where you are very likely to find game coming to feed or water. Your odds go up.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Deer make noises and I try to make those sounds...breaking strides or still hunting to break up my man step sounds. If I stand near a tree for some back cover, I kick leaves and sticks away while trying to sound like a buck making a scrape. I do it quick and aggressively and then I am stock still watching and listening carefuly in all directions. This gives me a clear quiet path to sit or stand or walk around the tree quietly. I have had deer come to the noise. 

Al, have I added something dumb to this site?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Walk flat-footed and step high. Not sure. My dad could walk through piles of leaves and not make a sound I could hear. Picking my feet up above the leaves and then setting them down flat back into the leaves while walking slowly was as close as I could come to that.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

With some effort and practice you can move just fine. The key is he who stops first wins....
I've walked up on deer or have them come to me and never noticed me. If they hear, see, smell you first all you get is raised tail and running deer. So far the deer win more than me but my skill improves every year. 
Granted I live in the woods and practice every chance I get.

Really the best way to see deer is drive something noisey into the woods, run a chainsaw for a few hours, smoke and make all the racket you want. The deer will come running to see the sideshow. The last buck I let go was sniffing my ATV 30sec after i parked and i could not bring myself to shoot my ride....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No it wasn't a garden site. It was a white tail deer hunting site most post to by eastern and mid west hunters or east of the Rocky's.

No Bret you didn't post any thing dumb, similar to what I was saying sit and listen.

What I said and most still want to go traipsing all over the woods making odd non natural noises trying to be quiet.

*"Take some time and to sit and listen to deer traveling thru a woods after the leaves have fallen and dried.
*They move several feet then stop to listen and smell and possible eat some brose they may like. Believe me they are not moving silently thu the wood as some writers would like you to think. Even when they would like to sneak they still disturb those darn dry leaves just like you. 
Trying to be silent only alerts them that some thing different than another deer is moving thru the area.


I love a cold frosty morning to hunt where the leaves are frozen crispy. As just a couple deer are moving thru the wood it sounds like a army on the move with many stops."


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mimic a squirrel hop hop stop , hop hop hop stop if a deer ran every time it heard a squirrel in dry leaves it would never stop running


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I mostly stand hunt, so just try to get into my stand plenty early, taking care to be reasonably quiet, then just wait it out. If hunting right up against a known bedding area trying to sneak into their bedroom, I would probably not hunt that spot on a dry calm day and wait for more favorable conditions. Many of my stand sites are not inside wooded areas, so I generally have at least one option of someplace else that I can hunt with a little less intrusion.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I just set unless it is raining and wind blowing then I walk into the wind.

rockpile


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

In the dark of morning I crunch the leaves all the way to my deer stand. I stand/sit all day long as quietly as I can in the deer stand. In the dark of the evening I crunch the leaves all the way back home. What's the big deal? Are these people on the other forum trying to sneak up on deer? Good luck with that!


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Hunt right after a rain, so the leaves are softer?

Otherwise, yeah, mimic the sounds of other animals. Walk deliberately.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I am not making this up--I have had deer from 10 to 30 yards, under my stand that I have yelled at so they would leave my area before climbing down. They watched me unhook the safety harness, lower the bow, and climb down and continued browsing, only to bolt when my last step from a rung, crunched the leaves on earth.

I'm afraid that someone would shoot at me if I acted like a squirrel.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

If you ever watch growing deer tv, dr grant woods uses a leaf blower. Give yourself plenty of time and you will be fine if you want to minimize your noise. Deer may bail but they wil come back generally if that's where the usually stay. No different than killing a deer there and doing it again that night or next day.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> Was that other site for garden and lawn tools?:happy2:
> 
> Unless you can find a path absent of leaves, like a small creek or stony ground, then the only other way I know is to get out early find a good spot and wait quietly.
> 
> I like to scout out game trails and find what I call major crossroads, where you are very likely to find game coming to feed or water. Your odds go up.


If you are looking to ambush as opposed to camp out early, be patient and 3 slow steps, and a long pause before the next 3


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Windy days like today are awesome.

BYE!


----------

